# Gartenschauen 2013



## Eva-Maria (17. Feb. 2013)

Wer's nicht ohnehin schon in den Kalender eingetragen hat,
der sollte dies schleunigst machen,
garantiert eine Reise wert!
link:  http://www.igs-hamburg.de/


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Gartenschauen 2013*

Wer möchte am WE dem Frühling entgegenfahren?
Man trifft ihn z.B.  hier: 
http://garten-von-ehren-shop.de/unternehmen/aktuell/markttage-schneegloeckchenspecial-2013.html


----------

